# ¡KROLAINA y su primer millar!!



## Eugin

¡FELICITACIONES, CAROL!!!!   ​ 
Has llegado a tu primer milestone en este foro, y por ello te estamos todos agradecidos, por tu amabilidad y cordialidad en responder y por lo certeras de tus respuestas!!!  

¡Es un gusto tenerte entre nosotros!!! Y ahora, esperamos tus próximos 1.000 aportes, OK?  

Te envío ésto y ésto para el invierno español.... No sea cosa que por el frío no puedas participar más en el foro!!!   

 ¡Un fuerte abrazo!  ​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades!!!!!!!
Krolina, que bueno contar contigo, no sabes que envidia tan grande siento, pero de la buena , no pienses mal. "La envidia es una emoción natural en el sentido de que nos insta a buscar más, no en el sentido de resentirse porque otros tienen" Neale Walsch.
 
Estaremos en contacto.

Besos y Abrazos desde Venezuela.


----------



## heidita

Carolina, ¡mi amiga _delfina_ del mismo pueblo que yo!  

¡Somos los mejores del _pueblo_ maravilloso que es Madrid! ¡Que nos demuestren lo contrario!

¡Viva los Madriles!¡Y así acabas si te tomas muchas cañas! 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Antpax

heidita said:


> Carolina, ¡mi amiga _delfina_ del mismo pueblo que yo!
> 
> ¡Somos los mejores del _pueblo_ maravilloso que es Madrid! ¡Que nos demuestren lo contrario!
> 
> ¡Viva los Madriles!¡Y así acabas si te tomas muchas cañas!
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


 
Eso eso, di que sí.

Muchas Felicidades Krolaina, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tu ayuda, 

¡Cuidado dónde pisas! 

Mei


----------



## krolaina

¡¡Pero qué ilusión me ha hecho!! ¡"Los más" del foro!
No me lo merezco...¡me ayudan mucho más a mi de lo que yo puedo ayudar! teniendo en cuenta que mi inglés no es ni de lejos tan bueno como el vuestro, pero intento cogeros!
Euginita, mil gracias por abrir el post. Creo que se han enfadado conmigo por adelantarme y abrir el tuyo, ¡te quiere tanta gente! ¡¡Por favor perdonadme!! Un consejito para que no pases tanto calor, que no queremos verte así. ¡Me encantan los guantes!

Rosa venezolana, envidia la mía que estoy pasando mucho frío y tú en Venezuela con el solete  . Muchas gracias y espero seguir coincidiendo contigo, por lo menos hasta tus 1000.

Befreundet Heidi, danke schön! (es lo único que podré decirte en alemán... ). Bueno sé decir "abrir la puerta"...destranken!  (sí lo sé, un chiste muy malo). Me alegro de tenerte no solo por los madriles sino también por el foro echándome más manos de las que crees. ¡A tu salud!

Hormiguita Ant, el placer es mío cada vez que te veo con tus antenitas ayudando. Otro de los grandes del foro! Espero verte muuuuuuucho más. Muchas gracias. Y contad conmigo para esa cervecita que tenéis pendiente Heidi y tú!

Mei ¡cómo me divierto contigo! No cambies nunca. ¿Te resulta familiar? How embarrasing!

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS, ESPERO CORRESPONDEROS COMO VOSOTROS LO HACEIS CADA DÍA CONMIGO. OS MANDO MUCHOS DE ÉSTOS.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Krolaina!  Te deseo que sigas cumpliendo muchos interesantes aportes.
Recibe un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Mate

*"...pero intento cogeros!.." krolaina dixit.* 

Entre tanto gaucho arriero 
que se encuentra en la Argentina
krolaina, ¡Reina Divina!
ha de cuidarse el _aujero_. 

No sea que por hablar
en español tan castizo 
se le cruce algún mestizo
que se la quiera _morfar_.   

Milestone o Firestone
para el caso me da igual.
Carola, seguí tal cual 
y que el gaucho...¡se _retobe_! 



*¡¡¡Felicidades!!! y... perdón por la tardanza *​(y por la desfachatez).​ 

Mateamargo, el deslenguao


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Carol!*

Thanks for all of your collaboration.  Keep it up!


----------



## danielfranco

OI!
May the waffles be with you, and thanks for all your posts. They've been like delicious maple syrup on an otherwise dry, unbuttered thread/waffle!!


----------



## loladamore

Sorry I'm so late - how did I miss this one?

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades Krolaina-carol(ina)!!!​ 
Espero seguir viendo a tu delfincita otros miles de veces más por aquí.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Pues, reconozco que no soy de "los más", pero lo que sí es recontra seguro, es que soy de *los que más* disfrutan de tus aportes, así que te guste o no, te calas mi post, chica! 


Aunque quiero, no te traigo coplas "desfachatadas", pues las que escribo siempre me quedan "desbaratadas".​ 
Esta vez no soy la primera venezolana, porque hace rato que se adelantó mi paisana.​ 
Tampoco te traigo bebidas que sobresaltan, ya que tus smilies prueban que de esas no te faltan.​ 
Y para tu alivio, dulzura, con esto voy terminando, porque las frases desde hace tiempo que no me están rimando...​ 
O sea, y mejor dicho, --the simplest, the better--:​ 
*¡¡¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO, CAROLITA!!!*​ 

De otra fan de los delfines, los waffles y los madriles,​ 
O sea, la típica venezolana que llegaría _*tarde, súper tarde*_ a su propio funeral,
VS.​ 
PD: ¿Sabéis que el título del hilo me ha recordado una canción de Bacilos? Aquí, tal vez diríamos: "Yo sólo quiero pegar en _*el foro*_, y_ *que celebren*_ mi primer _*millar*_"...  ​


----------



## Mate

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> PD: ¿Sabéis que el título del hilo me ha recordado una canción de Bacilos? Aquí, tal vez diríamos: "Yo sólo quiero pegar en _*el foro*_, y_ *que celebren*_ mi primer _*millar*_"...  ​


I believe that this last phrase is still invisible, or may be my old tech monitor screen, I don't know.


----------



## krolaina

Sole, Mate, Mike, Dani: Aunque ya os di las gracias por PM aprovecho para volver a hacerlo por aquí.

LOLA, Thank you so "mucho"! Acabo de ver tus 2000...jeje, glup... (y yo sin felicitarte...ahora voy!) Espero que mi delfinita siga por aquí muuuucho más porque aun tiene muuuuuucho que aprender y necesita toda la ayuda posible de personas como tú.

VS, ¿Cómo que no eres de los grandes? ¡Eres grande en todo! Pero lo más importante es que nos haces grandes a los demás con toda esa amabilidad que irradias! Muchísimas gracias a tí también.
Es una pena que no coincida mucho ni contigo ni con Lola, tendré que trasnochar!

Un abrazo a todos y mil gracias.


----------

